
What if we replaced politicians with randomly selected people? – TED Talk - trumped
https://www.ted.com/talks/brett_hennig_what_if_we_replaced_politicians_with_randomly_selected_people?rss
======
asdfman123
My question is how would we find people to do things like write new healthcare
law? Would we have an army of consultants? Would they have the real power,
because they could navigate the complexities?

~~~
smt88
This is already the case in the US Congress. Legislators have teams to
research, write, and understand the laws they propose and sign.

The legislators themselves spend most of their time campaigning and
fundraising.

